
Hyper-G Organizes the Web (1995) - pmlnr
https://much.isds.tugraz.at/projects/hyper-g/9.htm/
======
foobarbecue
"keeps surfers from getting lost in cyberspace"! The web was such a magical
mystery in the 90s.

------
mmoez
On the second page, you can read "Why the Web won't work"...

[https://much.isds.tugraz.at/projects/hyper-g/10.htm/](https://much.isds.tugraz.at/projects/hyper-g/10.htm/)

Most of their criticism is spot-on. But Google for example managed to build an
empire from one of the shortcomings of the Web they've listed: the lack of
full text search in servers.

~~~
em-bee
yup, it's tcp vs OSI model, vhs vs betamax.

hyper-g had the better solution, but http+html was easier to implement so it
took off.

